# MacOSX auf meinem PC?



## Speeedymauss (15. Dezember 2013)

eine ganz simple Frage:

Ist es möglich, dass ich iwie MacOSX auf meinem PC installieren kann?

MfG


----------



## SoCloseToToast (15. Dezember 2013)

Widerspricht dem Lizenzvertrag, da es nur auf Mac-Hardware ausgeführt werden darf. Ist dir das egal, kannst du mit 2 Stichworten dein Ergebnis selber Googeln:
* VM
* Hackintosh


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. Dezember 2013)

Wäre auch interessant was denn nun "Mac-Hardware" ist, denn aktuelle Macs basieren alle auf Intel x86 (x64) Prozessoren...


----------



## Speeedymauss (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja gut das ganze in einem virtuellen pc zu machen hab ich auch schon gelesen aber ich meine ja auch so richtig installieren als festes os (habe mir zwar links noch nicht genau angeguckt ob das was zu steht aber ich frag ma so)


----------



## derP4computer (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich das hier jetzt verlinke, gibt das Mecker mit den Moderatoren, gehört in ein *anderes Forum*.
Das Thema ist doch hier nicht erwünscht, musst du mal ein wenig im www suchen, dann findest du eine Lösung.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessant was denn nun "Mac-Hardware" ist, denn aktuelle Macs basieren alle auf Intel x86 (x64) Prozessoren...


 Systeme, die von Apple vertrieben wird.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (16. Dezember 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessant was denn nun "Mac-Hardware" ist, denn aktuelle Macs basieren alle auf Intel x86 (x64) Prozessoren...


Du kannst es auch Apple-Hardware nennen. Grau, Apfel drauf, von vielen als überteuert verschrien. Dort drauf darf Mac OS X exklusiv laufen.



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ich meine ja auch so richtig installieren als festes os (habe mir zwar links noch nicht genau angeguckt ob das was zu steht aber ich frag ma so)


Wie gesagt: Google nach Hackintosh. Setzt aber exakte HW-Builds heraus. Läuft nicht auf jedem beliebigen Rechner.


----------



## Speeedymauss (16. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten, ich bi mittlerweile auch fündig geworden 
Zu dem Thema nur Mac Hardware, da habe ich ne ganz gute Erklärung zu gefunden die ich hier einfach mal zitiere:



> rechtlich befinden wir uns hier in einer Grauzone. Laut geltendem  deutschen und europäischen Recht darf zum einen ein Softwareprodukt  nicht streng und ausschließlich an eine bestimmte Hardware gebunden  sein, wenn dieses frei verkäuflich ist und zum anderen muss der Kunde  vor dem Kauf des Produkts deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden wie und in  welchem Umfang er das Produkt nutzen darf. In beiden Fällen ist Apples  EULA also hier ungültig und ich darf das Produkt auch entgegen der  Bestimmungen auf meiner Hardware nutzen. Freilich einen Support seitens  Apple darf ich natürlich nicht erwarten aber ich muss mir auch keine  Gedanken darüber machen, dass ich Post von Apple´s Anwälten bekomme.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist eher Wunschdenken, denn du kannst nicht einfach in einen Laden gehen und dir Mac OS X kaufen. Wie das mit dem kostenlosen Release von Mavericks ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber prinzipiell brauchst du dafür bereits OS X, um überhaupt auf den AppStore zugreifen zu können. 
Anyway, viel Spaß mit OS X


----------



## woodgrim (16. Dezember 2013)

Klar kann man in jeden Apple Store oder Reseller Store gehen und dort Snow Leopard ganz legal auf DVD kaufen, habe ich auch so gemacht. Und dann gratis auf Mavericks updaten. 
Ich habe mich vor dem Zusammenbauen eines Macintosh auch ausführlich über die Rechtslage informiert und es ist in Europa legal, OSX auch auf einem PC zu installieren, solange sie Software legal erworben wird.


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du ein Apple OS haben willst dann kauf dir einen Apple Rechner.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Dezember 2013)

*hust* laut Forenregeln ist dieses Thema verboten *hust* aber einfach mal nach "Hackintosh" googlen, da dürften genug Infos kommen


----------



## Speeedymauss (16. Dezember 2013)

ich würde mir *NIE* Apple Hardware kaufen, das mit dem OS soll ne überraschung für nen Kumpel werden, der glaubt mir nicht, dass ich MacOSX zum laufen bekomme 

Aber danke für die ganzen Tipps, auch wenn die durch das ganze gehuste hier etwas untergingen


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2013)

Dann auch mal mein Kommentar dazu:

-Es ist nicht gerne hier im Forum gesehen
-Gesetzlich bewegt man sich in einer Grauzone, die aber eher zu illegal tendiert
-es ist nichts bekannt, dass Apple gegen Privatanwender vorgeht (was ein leichtes wäre)
-Eine Lizenz bekommt man indem man tatsächlich einen Apple Macintosh kauft, oder eben Snow Leopart (wobei das in meinem Augen illegaler ist...)


Zur Hardware, je nachdem welche Hardware man hat, funktioniert das ganze fast Plug&Play, siehe meine Sig. (und ich meine nicht das Macbook  )

Da es hier im Forum nicht erwüncht ist, werde ich selbsverständlich hierzu keine Tips geben!


----------



## Speeedymauss (16. Dezember 2013)

das dieses Thema nicht so das wahre ist wusste ich leider zum Zeitpunkt des erstellens nicht, da wurde ich nunmal jetzt von mehreren eines besseren belehrt 

Ich weiß ja jetzt auch alles was ich wissen muss, der Rest wird privat ablaufen, solange die ganze Sache noch "grau" ist kann man ja gucken was sich machen lässt


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2013)

Grauzone ist so ne Sache:

Für 99% der Anleitungen (100% für Anleitungen die man einfach so mit google Findet) braucht man ein funktionierendes OSX.

Grob, wenn du das ganze für den Eigengebrauch, machst, wird vorausgesetzt, dass du bereits einen Mac hast und somit auch eine Lizenz. Ist dies nicht der Fall, muss du dir OSX über einen illegalen Weg beschaffen.

Wenn du jetzt glaubst klug zu sein und einfach sagst, ein Freund hat es mir Gratis runtergeladen und mir weitergeben... ist auch falsch, denn dann hast du OSX nicht von Apple bekommen, sondern von einer Drittperson, welche gar nicht die Erlaubnis hat, besagtes Betriebsystem weiterzugeben. Er hat somit eine Vervielfälltigung der Software gemacht, sich damit Strafbar gemacht und du weil du es abgenommen hast (Hehlerware)

Mavericks kann man nicht auf einem Datenträger kaufen!

Ich habe das Thema anfangs auch auf die leichte Schulter genommen, je mehr ich mich aber informiere, desto mehr sehe ich die Illegalität in der Sache. 

Man sollte sich immer überlegen: Wenn ich jetzt vor einem Richter stehe, wie kann ich meine Beweggründe darlegen, damit ich eine geringe, oder gar keine Strafe bekomme?

Ein paar Beispiele:

Fall 1:
Wenn ich jetzt einen Mac habe und somit eine OSX Lizenz, ich aber auf meinem Gaming-Rechner ebenfalls OSX installiere (keinen Support in Anspruch nehme) und dies nur tue weil Apple mir keine Vergleichbare Hardware bereitstellt. (Sogar der neue Mac Pro ist eine Workstation mit massig Power, aber nicht sonderlich als Gaming-Rechner zu gebrauchen) Glaube ich nicht, dass Apple jemals etwas dagegen unternimmt, geschweige denn ein Richter mir hierfür eine harte Strafe dafür aufbrummt.

Fall 2:
Ich lade mit OSX über eine Tauschbörse, bereits so angepasst, dass ich es einfach auf einem PC installieren kann und tue dies nur weil mir die Apple Hardware zu teuer ist, ich aber in den Genuss von OSX kommen möchte... Ist es nicht nur Strafbar sondern auch Moralisch falsch.

Der Grosse unterschied zwichen Fall 1 und Fall 2 ist aber, dass ich in Fall 1 nur eine geringfügige Vertragsverletzung begangen habe und im *Fall 2 mich einer Straftat schuldig gemacht* habe.

Ich gehöre zu Fall 1 und stehe auch dahinter (Privat würde ich in diesem Fall sogar meine Hilfe anbieten), Fall 2 gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, *bei einer Strafbaren Handlung gibt es keine Grauzone*, auch nicht wenn Apple dies stillschweigend hinnimmt.


----------



## BarFly (17. Dezember 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Grauzone ist so ne Sache:
> 
> Fall 1:
> Wenn ich jetzt einen Mac habe und somit eine OSX Lizenz, ich aber auf meinem Gaming-Rechner ebenfalls OSX installiere ...........
> ...


Fall 2 - alles gesagt. Punkt.

Fall 1 ist auch auf jeden Fall illegal, wenn das BS 2x verwendet wird.
Wenn du es aber nimmst oder aber legal erwirbst und nur auf einem Rechner installiert hast, dann ist es meines Wissens(würde aber nicht drauf wetten!) NICHT illegal. Da ist es dann relativ wurschd was Apple in seine Bedingungen rein schreibt. Es kann ja auch sein, dass die Bedingungen illegal sind. Das erlebt man häufig und oft, speziell bei Software.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2013)

BarFly schrieb:


> Fall 2 - alles gesagt. Punkt.
> 
> Fall 1 ist auch auf jeden Fall illegal, wenn das BS 2x verwendet wird.
> Wenn du es aber nimmst oder aber legal erwirbst und nur auf einem Rechner installiert hast, dann ist es meines Wissens(würde aber nicht drauf wetten!) NICHT illegal. Da ist es dann relativ wurschd was Apple in seine Bedingungen rein schreibt. Es kann ja auch sein, dass die Bedingungen illegal sind. Das erlebt man häufig und oft, speziell bei Software.


 
Das mit dem 2x Verwenden ist so ne Sache. Ich versuche mich zu erklären:

Mavericks wird Gratis über den Apple App Store verkauft. Wenn ich eine Software im App Store kaufe, kann ich diese auf jedem fähigen "Mac"-Gerät installieren.

Wenn ich z.b. iWork (welches eigentlich Kostenpflichig ist) nicht auf einem alten Mac installiert habe, nun kaufe ich aber einen neuen Mac und bekomme dadurch iWorks Gratis, jetzt kann ich iWork auch auf meinem alten Mac gratis installieren.

Wenn ich also Mavericks durch den Kauf eines neuen Apple (bei mir Macbook Pro), Gratis bekomme, so kann ich dieses BS ja auch auf mehrfach nutzen. Sprich die Saftware ist ja nicht mehr Geräte-Gebunden sondern Account-Gebunden.


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir OSX bereits LEGAL und direkt bei APPLE bestellt, die CD ist schon unterwegs, die Software ist also LEGAL in meinem besitz und laut Europäischen Gesetz darf Software nicht an bestimmte Hardware geknüpft sein und daher kann ich die da installieren wo ich will, sofern ich die Software legal (was ich habe) erworben habe


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2013)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir OSX bereits LEGAL und direkt bei APPLE bestellt, die CD ist schon unterwegs, die Software ist also LEGAL in meinem besitz und laut Europäischen Gesetz darf Software nicht an bestimmte Hardware geknüpft sein und daher kann ich die da installieren wo ich will, sofern ich die Software legal (was ich habe) erworben habe


 
Das heisst du hast Snow Leopard über den Apple Online Store gekauft? Ich habe mich lange gefragt, warum man diese Version noch kaufen kann (10.6 wir sind jetzt bei 10.9.1...). Ich gehe davon aus, weil es die letzte Version ist, welche noch auf 32bit Hardware läuft und den App Store hat...

Nun musst du nur einen Weg finden das ganze legal zu installieren:
-Snow Leopard ist noch nicht so sonderlich Hackintosh-Freundlich und danach auf Mavericks Upgrade... Ja hier wirds du im App-Store nicht vorbeikommen ohne die Eula zu akzeptieren ehe du den Download startest...

Ich will jetzt nicht wie der Spassverderber hier darstehen, ich bin ja Hackintosh Befürworter, allerdings sollte man sich über die Rechtliche Lage im Klaren sein.

Und die Geschichte Software kann nicht an Hardware gekoppelt sein... ist ziemlich dünn, allerdings ist der Vertragsbruch genauso dünn...

Wäre die Rechtlich Lage 100% klar, könnten wir hier jetzt über die Installation und deren Probleme diskutieren, ohne dass das Thema geschlossen würde. Leider ist dem nicht so, weiss von einem Moderator, dass PCGH dem Thema auch interessiert gegenüber steht, aber wegen der Rechtlichen Lage nicht die möglichkeit hat, Berichterstattungen zu tätigen, resp. den Support hier im Forum zu dulden. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Redaktion, ihre eigenen Anwälte hat, welche auf solche Geschichten spezialisiert sind und wenn die es als Grauzone oder gar illegal sehen, kann es nicht gänzlich verharmlost werden!


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. Dezember 2013)

Um mich mal kurz zu fassen, es wird schon irgentwie gehen, ich bin ja nicht der erste, der das versucht.

Falls du irgentwas dazu loswerden möchtest, was hier nicht ins Forum sollte, es gib ja noch die sogenannte Email


----------



## Kel (17. Dezember 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja hier wirds du im App-Store nicht vorbeikommen ohne die Eula zu akzeptieren ehe du den Download startest...


EU-Recht > BGB > EULA.
EULA sind nichts anderes als AGB und AGB dürfen sich nur im rechtlich festgesetzten Rahmen des BGB und des EU-Rechts bewegen.

Und da die EULA von bisherigen Apple-Produkten (iTunes, OSX, hab mir mal Auszüge für ein Jura-Referat durchgelesen) auf US-Recht basiert und nicht wirklich für europäisches Recht angepasst ist kann man sie ebenso ignorieren.
Rechtliche Handhabe hat Apple da keine. Solange du legal an eine OSX-Version kommst kannst du sie auch auf einem Gameboy installieren, wenn du das schaffst.


----------



## Lexx (17. Dezember 2013)

tonymacx86.com


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2013)

@Speeedymauss
du hast ne PN von mir.

@all
bitte keine Links zu solchen Seiten Posten sonst ist das Thema schneller geschlossen als uns lieb ist.


----------



## Lexx (17. Dezember 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> sonst ist das Thema schneller geschlossen als uns lieb ist.


 Wieso? Ich hab doch einen PowerMac, nur läuft eben Windows drauf..


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hab doch einen PowerMac, nur läuft eben Windows drauf..


 
Glaubs mir, mich wundert es sowieso, dass hier noch nicht geschlossen wurde. Ich würde es jedenfalls begrüssen, wenn du den Link editierst, damit eben nicht geschlossen wird. (ich gehe davon aus, dass der Moderator der denn Amtiert so oder so den Link löscht)

Ist ja auch leicht über google zu finden. Möchte aber, dass hier ein ernstes Thema erhalten bleibt und PCGH angeregt wird, sich der Sache auch etwas zu annehmen...


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. Dezember 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> [sein Link]


 
zum einen habe ich hier nicht nach solchen Links gefragt, ich möchte nicht, dass es wegen sowas hier ärger gibt!

Ich bin mehr an einer vernünftigen Erklärung interessiert als an irgentwelche Links, die auf möglicherweise wirklich illegale Dinge hinweisen...zudem helfen einfache Links auch nicht weiter, wenn ich keine Ahnung davon habe wo es hingeht...


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2013)

Die genannten Seite existiert bereits mehrere Jahre, und Apple hat keine Tomaten auf den Augen (höchstens Äpfel) und ja auf dieser Seite sind sogar Signierte Hilfsprogramme zum Downloaden.

Auch hat die Seite relativ strenge Verhaltensregeln. Weiter ist es eine US-Seite und hier können sich die Betreiber nicht hinter EU-Recht verstecken!!

Es ist an sich ein sehr guter Beweis dafür, dass Apple nix dagegen unternimmt, solange es nicht Gewerblich wird. (um Psystar anzuschneiden)


----------



## Lexx (17. Dezember 2013)

Ach, das findet man auch über Google?
Naja, ich wanderte damals mit, als die sich nach "Komplikationen" 
bei 10.4.11 von "OSx86" und "InsanelyMac" verselbstständigten.
Und das war gut so.



> Ich bin mehr an einer vernünftigen Erklärung interessiert als an  irgentwelche Links, die auf möglicherweise wirklich illegale Dinge  hinweisen


Und warum tust DU jetzt so auf unschuldig und naiv?



> Die genannten Seite existiert bereits mehrere Jahre


Du weisst auch, dass Apple sie mehrmals "wegprozessieren" wollte, und 
US-Gerichte sich nach dem Motto "wenn man aus einem Fernseher, ein Aquarium 
bastelt, kann das der Hersteller nicht unterbinden" entschieden haben?

OK, sie müssen sich an bestimmte Regeln halten, darum steht auch, dass man 
OSX nur auf einem bestehenden ORIGINAL-Mac+OSX kaufen und präparieren kann.
(Geht nebenbei erwähnt auch ohne.)


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt all meine möglichen Suchbegriffe genutzt und konnt nichst im Internet finden, dass Apple Gerichtlich gegen die Seite vorgegangen ist.

Mir ist nur der Fall Psystar bekannt, welche, OSx selbst verkauft haben, fertige Hackintosh Geräte, USB-Dongle sowie Gewerblichen Support zu dem Thema gaben...


----------



## Speeedymauss (18. Dezember 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Und warum tust DU jetzt so auf unschuldig und naiv?


  ich möchte einfach nicht, das dieses Thema aufgrund solcher links geschlossen wird. Ich werde wohl auch nicht der einzige sein, der sich das angucken möchte und nen gelöschtes thema hilft keinem was...


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt eine Menge Webseiten die sich damit beschäftigen Apple OS auf Standard PC Hardware zu installieren.
Einfach mal Google bemühen. Dann findest du schon was.
Aber das muss schon passen und wenn du Hardware drin hast für die es keine Apple Treiber gibt hast du natürlich verloren.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (18. Dezember 2013)

Sollte auf seiner Hardware mit 99%er Wahrscheinlichkeit stabil laufen


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2013)

9to5Mac: Apple iPhone, Mac and iPad News Breaking All Day

Dies ist KEIN Hackintosh Link, sonder nur eine sehr bekannt Apple-News Webseite, und seht euch mal die Artikel von Heute (18.12.2013) an.

Sehr interessant


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich frage mich ja wozu die ein 650 Watt Netzteil brauchen. 
Aber Amis halt.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wozu die ein 650 Watt Netzteil brauchen.
> Aber Amis halt.


 
Ist tatsächlich eine gute Frage, mein Netzteil ist zwar auch minimal (habe ja SLI) überdimensioniert, aber ich wollte damals das qualitativ beste Netzteil und das war nun mal eben das Seasonic Platinum


----------



## Speeedymauss (18. Dezember 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 9to5Mac: Apple iPhone, Mac and iPad News Breaking All Day
> 
> Dies ist KEIN Hackintosh Link, sonder nur eine sehr bekannt Apple-News Webseite, und seht euch mal die Artikel von Heute (18.12.2013) an.
> 
> Sehr interessant


 
Das ist echt sehr interessant


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2013)

Wobei ich mehr gespannt bin ist, wie es in nächster Zeit um die 2011-CPU Unterstützung geht. Im moment funktionieren diese zwar, aber ohne SpeedStep u.s.w. 

Ab morgen sind die Mac Pro's in den Stores zu bestellen, und dann muss Apple ja etwas geändert haben, denn diese werden ja mit Xeon/IvyB-E CPU gebaut.

Leider hat hieran 10.9.1 nichts geändert, und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass Apple 10.9.2 schon so kurz danach raushaut.


----------



## Speeedymauss (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja gut, da kann ich nix zu sagen, ich wäre da auch nicht von betroffen, wird man ja dann sehen, was apple da macht


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch nicht betroffen, aber ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für die allgemeine Entwicklung. (Bin offen für fast jedes Unix System)


----------

